# Official invitation Round 2



## Ugly 1

We said we would try to get together at least once a month for food and fishing once the weather and water warmed up so..... Round 2 is on!! Saturday April 5th we are going to put some fish/sharks on the beach!!! Anyone and everyone with a desire to have a great time is invited! We hope that some of you that missed the last one can make it this time! We will be on the beach somewhere between portifino and Ft Pickens and we will post up a week out for the exact location. This time we will do a pot luck BBQ lunch and so as we get closer we will figure out who is bringing what to eat and we will let Tom know he's cooking! Hope to see everyone out there!!! UGLY


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

Ugly 1 said:


> We said we would try to get together at least once a month for food and fishing once the weather and water warmed up so..... Round 2 is on!! Saturday April 5th we are going to put some fish/sharks on the beach!!! Anyone and everyone with a desire to have a great time is invited! We hope that some of you that missed the last one can make it this time! We will be on the beach somewhere between portifino and Ft Pickens and we will post up a week out for the exact location. This time we will do a pot luck BBQ lunch and so as we get closer we will figure out who is bringing what to eat and we will let Tom know he's cooking! Hope to see everyone out there!!! UGLY


You know I will be there. We had a Blast last time we did it especially watching my Red Fish try to jusmp into the yak with you. I look forward to pulling in alot of them Tax Collectors this year...With a focus on my first Hammer, Tiger, and hopefully a Mako.


----------



## OfcRob

I'm off that weekend, you know I will be there. Maybe I will let someone else catch a fish this time.


----------



## sharkwrangler

Depending on whether or not I've been called back to work by then, I will be there. Hopefully the water temp's have risen enough.


----------



## HappyHourHero

Assuming the better half does not have me painting the new house that weekend, we will be there.


----------



## OfcRob

I will cook some smoked jalapeños


----------



## Ugly 1

HappyHourHero said:


> Assuming the better half does not have me painting the new house that weekend, we will be there.


Tell the better half we would be bummed if she did not join us! These are family days and aside from a bit of child abuse when Ty is there they are very family friendly! And Patrick I think by the 5th there will be ideal conditions for putting some fish on the beach I hope you can make it! UGLY


----------



## Justin618

I should be there. Might be a little late if i work and I'll get all hw etc done so I can have a fishing day. The temps should be better but I'm still not optimistic. This weather has sucked


----------



## pompano67

Oh yeah !!!! Get a chance to try out my new shark rig !!!! You think my zebco 33 is gonna be overkill??? Or should I bring the 202???


----------



## Justin618

pompano67 said:


> Oh yeah !!!! Get a chance to try out my new shark rig !!!! You think my zebco 33 is gonna be overkill??? Or should I bring the 202???


I'm bringing a FinNor 206 and 304. We should be good. Lol


----------



## pompano67

Justin618 said:


> I'm bringing a FinNor 206 and 304. We should be good. Lol


Awesome!!! It's on now :yes:


----------



## kelvin

I'll be there!


----------



## jcallaham

I'll bring my low profile bait caster with 20lb test and 14'rod.


----------



## cajun creationz

i'll try


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

I will try to make it out there. It sounds like a great time. What time is everyone planning on getting out there? O*D*W


----------



## Ugly 1

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> I will try to make it out there. It sounds like a great time. What time is everyone planning on getting out there? O*D*W


 Some of the pomp fisherman might show up at sunrise. I'm thinking show up around 11-12:00 fire up the grills eat around 1:00 and we will probably play around in the yaks/ surf for a while and try and catch some fish and then before sundown break out the big guns and do some sharking! I will post up time and location by Sunday evening. Should be a lot of fun! Hope you can make it. UGLY


----------



## gulfbreezetom

I'm bringing my cane pole!
Seriously, i can't wait to get my new 9/0 on my first shark!!!


----------



## Ugly 1

gulfbreezetom said:


> I'm bringing my cane pole!
> Seriously, i can't wait to get my new 9/0 on my first shark!!!


Alright you guys are killing me with all this light tackle talk! Don't make me have my Grand Daughter send out her 3' tinker bell fishing machine! I remember my first shark on my 9/0 way to much fun! You will love your 9/0!!! UGLY


----------



## Guynamedtom

If I can make it I will bring the grill. Not sure on that weekend right now but I know it will be a good time. Bring an extra pair of shoes Don in case Ty decides to take another nap.


----------



## Ugly 1

Guynamedtom said:


> If I can make it I will bring the grill. Not sure on that weekend right now but I know it will be a good time. Bring an extra pair of shoes Don in case Ty decides to take another nap.


Hey Tom I wondered when you would chime in? I was only kidding about the cooking bro, I know you cooked at the last get together and since Lora's prioritys are all screwed up and she would rather have surgery than cater to us!!! I guess we will have to find someone else without A.D.D. To cook the Burgers and Dogs for us. Hope to see you there it wouldn't be the same without you. Cya soon UGLY


----------



## Flguy32514

If I can get off that day I'll bring the beer & water

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesfgse

I will be there. Hopefully the water temp's have risen enough.


----------



## Ugly 1

Flguy32514 said:


> If I can get off that day I'll bring the beer & water
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Max the last time I saw you you were pale white and shivering and did not look like you should be at work! You should take the 5th off for health reasons! I guess you should leave out the part about the last time I saw you was at 3:00am in December and we were all shivering because our dumb asses were on the beach in 30-degree weather thinking about running baits! UGLY


----------



## Flguy32514

Ugly 1 said:


> Max the last time I saw you you were pale white and shivering and did not look like you should be at work! You should take the 5th off for health reasons! I guess you should leave out the part about the last time I saw you was at 3:00am in December and we were all shivering because our dumb asses were on the beach in 30-degree weather thinking about running baits! UGLY


30 degrees? Hell your being generous, my truck said 25 when I left lol. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugly 1

*Location for round 2*

We are going to get together at the beach about 3/4 of a mile east of portifino resort. Just east of the Dog park. There will be some balloons out on the road to mark the spot. Some of us will be there early in the AM to do some pomp fishing for those that want to show up early. I'm thinking for the rest of us we will show up around 12:00 and fire up the grill and have some food around 1-1:30 and then maybe try and put a fish or two on the beach until we break out the big guns around sundown and try and put some big sharks on the sand! If you plan on coming out please post up so we know how many to expect and if you want to get in on the pot luck lunch let us know what you can bring and we will fill in the gaps. If you have any questions you can call or text me at 916-532-4521. Thanks UGLY


----------



## pompano67

And it probably goes without saying but....you know we're there lol....


----------



## OfcRob

neil, what time you guys gonna be there. I want to try and get there before sunrise.


----------



## buckfever

Ill definitely be there. Ill let ya know wjat ill bring shortly

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoganMan

Count me in!


----------



## Justin618

No work that day so depends on my kiddos on when I'll get there. Hopefully somebody, anybody puts a shark on the sand.


----------



## gulfbreezetom

I'll be there with my wife. We will bring lots of sweets for desert (cake, pies etc) will be there 8am or so to start catching bait!!


----------



## strongman

I get off work at 0700, so after a quick change and load up, ill be there with the yak. Got a ton of ground beef left over from last year so I can bring some burgers if someone else has a grill. Could bring plates and chips too. Lookin forward to it!


----------



## jmunoz

I talked to hooked4life yesterday and he told me about this. I should be there early a.m. With the hobie to go cruze the sandbar to look for some cobia and will prolly go get my lil one and ol lady after I get that 40lber in the yak. And as for food I got some deer meat I gotta go get today and could bring some if there is room on the grill .

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flguy32514

Got the word from my Co worker, he's going to work it for me, I got the day off so I'll be there, probably around noon

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## foreverfishing

as long as my recruiter doesn't tell me we have a function that day im in!!! i got a grill i can bring and don't mind helping out with the cooking if somebody brings the charcoal and food!!


----------



## Flguy32514

Well they're talking rain, hope the forecast changes, also, if anyone wants one, the cash America pawn on mobile hwy has 3 6/0s with rods & they're all 20% off

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin618

Just checked the weather too. Looks like t-storms and 40% chance of rain. Hopefully it doesn't happen.


----------



## Ugly 1

Justin618 said:


> Just checked the weather too. Looks like t-storms and 40% chance of rain. Hopefully it doesn't happen.


That means 60% chance that there will be no rain! Lil rain no big lots of lightning and I will probably not be on the beach with a pole in my hand! We will see how it goes. UGLY


----------



## Jason

Man, I know sleeping is over rated!!! I get off at 0700 Saturday morning. So are ya'll planing on noonish to eat? I plan on smoking a butt on the egg and bringing it....Folks staying LATE to try to get a toothy critter right?


----------



## MoganMan

Jason said:


> Man, I know sleeping is over rated!!! I get off at 0700 Saturday morning. So are ya'll planing on noonish to eat? I plan on smoking a butt on the egg and bringing it....Folks staying LATE to try to get a toothy critter right?


Depends if you consider all night late!


----------



## Jason

MoganMan said:


> Depends if you consider all night late!


I haven't spent a late night shark fishing since I have had boats...Back whe n we were kids, we stayed out all night shark fishing...

Also I have 2 of them 8 foot tables I can bring, neither 1 are anything to look at but a cheap plastic table cloth and they'd be good...I can bring 1, 2 or none....which ever.... If anyone wants em, they can take em home too!


----------



## Ugly 1

Jason said:


> Man, I know sleeping is over rated!!! I get off at 0700 Saturday morning. So are ya'll planing on noonish to eat? I plan on smoking a butt on the egg and bringing it....Folks staying LATE to try to get a toothy critter right?


Hey Jason I'm sure Neal will be there to watch the sun rise but most of the sharking guys will show up around 12-1:00 and stay late or all night depending on conditions. I think we will try and have some food ready around 1:00 and will have a few sessions after that! Get some sleep and come see us when your ready! UGLY


----------



## Jason

Ugly 1 said:


> Hey Jason I'm sure Neal will be there to watch the sun rise


Not if he runs into me while he is in route:whistling::whistling::whistling: I know Neal will like that comment!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Spoolin Up

How did i miss this thread? Lol


----------



## sharkwrangler

If there's enough people to make it worth my while, I'll bring a cooler full of oysters that evening. Y'all just let me know if your interested in raw oyster's.


----------



## Justin618

sharkwrangler said:


> If there's enough people to make it worth my while, I'll bring a cooler full of oysters that evening. Y'all just let me know if your interested in raw oyster's.



Does a bear shit in the woods?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

Yes to the Oysters.....yum yum


----------



## Justin618

Checked weather and it's now 60% chance of rain but doesn't say tstorms anymore. Must be moving fast bc it has tstorms on Friday now.

Says 20% chance in the evening. So sharking looks like a go, we'll have to see how the weather pans out for the day.


----------



## Ugly 1

Justin618 said:


> Checked weather and it's now 60% chance of rain but doesn't say tstorms anymore. Must be moving fast bc it has tstorms on Friday now.
> 
> Says 20% chance in the evening. So sharking looks like a go, we'll have to see how the weather pans out for the day.


Worry about getting bait not a lil bit of rain! I know you have some nice goretex ready to go! We might need a couple easy ups if anyone has one or two or maybe three! Look at the bright side, it's not going to be freezing on sat!!! UGLY


----------



## johnf

Do you ever get over to the AL side Ugly?


----------



## Justin618

Ugly 1 said:


> Worry about getting bait not a lil bit of rain! I know you have some nice goretex ready to go! We might need a couple easy ups if anyone has one or two or maybe three! Look at the bright side, it's not going to be freezing on sat!!! UGLY


Oh I got my bait. Lol. I was just talking about the tstorms.

If I get a chance I'll try and get some rays this week.


----------



## Justin618

johnf said:


> Do you ever get over to the AL side Ugly?


Alabama has some.pretty strict rules on shark fishing. I'd rather head to mexico beach in PC or Indian pass to try some sharking.


----------



## Ugly 1

Jason said:


> Not if he runs into me while he is in route:whistling::whistling::whistling: I know Neal will like that comment!!!:thumbsup:


Dang Jason !!!!! That's completely inappropriate use of a company vehicle a uniform and at least 2-3 bullets!!!!!! I like it! UGLY


----------



## Ugly 1

johnf said:


> Do you ever get over to the AL side Ugly?


The only sharking/fishing I have done is between NAS Pcola and Destin for the last 1yr+. There are still so many spots to try that it might be another year or two before I go anywhere else. I do miss hitting my salmon and steelhead spots back in Nor Cal. This time of year! Nothing like brawling a nice 40-60lb king salmon in a fast flowing river!!! UGLY


----------



## BananaTom

*Is there a Pavilion at this event location?*


----------



## Jason

Ugly 1 said:


> The only sharking/fishing I have done is between NAS Pcola and Destin for the last 1yr+. There are still so many spots to try that it might be another year or two before I go anywhere else. I do miss hitting my salmon and steelhead spots back in Nor Cal. This time of year! Nothing like brawling a nice 40-60lb king salmon in a fast flowing river!!! UGLY


Only salmon I ever battled gave me a heck of a fight.....I was sitting there and threw out the line. I was working my magic ever so fine!!!! Man, I got the hook up and the FIGHT was on!!! I battled battled battled this ole gal!!! I must have worked on her fer about 5-8 minutes. I finally got her in my basket and took it home to enjoy some fine salmon patties!!! Fine as wine!!!!:thumbsup:

Here is the beauty.....I think she was 12 ounces!!!


----------



## Ugly 1

Jason said:


> Only salmon I ever battled gave me a heck of a fight.....I was sitting there and threw out the line. I was working my magic ever so fine!!!! Man, I got the hook up and the FIGHT was on!!! I battled battled battled this ole gal!!! I must have worked on her fer about 5-8 minutes. I finally got her in my basket and took it home to enjoy some fine salmon patties!!! Fine as wine!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Here is the beauty.....I think she was 12 ounces!!!
> View attachment 261282


I guarantee that even if you paid $50 a pound for that salmon you got off way cheaper than me! Lot of sic days at the river! And BT there is not a pavilion at this location but we will do a weather check and move accordingly. I hope the weather holds out for us and cyall Saturday. UGLY


----------



## pompano67

Jason said:


> Not if he runs into me while he is in route:whistling::whistling::whistling: I know Neal will like that comment!!!:thumbsup:


 
Easy brother lol..I'm a law abiding man..:shifty::whistling:


----------



## Jason

Ahhhhhhh, guess what guys, gonna have to pass on the early and lunch fishing!!! Ole lady said we have a family reunion at noon and since we missed last year, gotta do this un!!! Tentative plans, go to reunion - eat - say hello - say goodbye - load up and to the beach I'll go!!! So late arrival I will be. Neal, let me know if you get fleas....if you do, I'll bring my rake to get some too!!!


----------



## jmunoz

Looks like my plan to go look for some ling prolly isn't gonna happen with this kind of weather 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlars

Sounds like a great time. Im a steelheader from wisconsin. Save me a brewski


----------



## stinkeye

*Wisconsin Boy*

My son-in-law will be down from WI visiting my Grandpa over in Lillian, he's a fishing nut! Ok if I send him over to check things out??

I was supposed to be along on the trip but work got in the way at the last minute, they are flying down Friday without me


----------



## Ugly 1

stinkeye said:


> My son-in-law will be down from WI visiting my Grandpa over in Lillian, he's a fishing nut! Ok if I send him over to check things out??
> 
> I was supposed to be along on the trip but work got in the way at the last minute, they are flying down Friday without me


The weather is looking a bit questionable but I think we are fishing as long as its not t storms. And yes anyone is welcome to drop by and check out the chaos! UGLY


----------



## Flguy32514

I'm gonna take the risk & keep the day off & hope the weather holds

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pompano67

Jason said:


> Ahhhhhhh, guess what guys, gonna have to pass on the early and lunch fishing!!! Ole lady said we have a family reunion at noon and since we missed last year, gotta do this un!!! Tentative plans, go to reunion - eat - say hello - say goodbye - load up and to the beach I'll go!!! So late arrival I will be. Neal, let me know if you get fleas....if you do, I'll bring my rake to get some too!!!


 
Sure will...I'll try and get enough for all of us


----------



## Justin618

Keep your fingers crossed guys.


----------



## devinsdad

As of 10:45a Friday: Rain chance 80% Sat and 50% Sun so I guess Sat night is somewhere in between. Marine forecast not too bad with NE winds Sat, East Sat night and East on Sun. Anywhere from 9-14 knots.

DON- I am watching it but doubt I will be able to make it.


----------



## Ugly 1

devinsdad said:


> As of 10:45a Friday: Rain chance 80% Sat and 50% Sun so I guess Sat night is somewhere in between. Marine forecast not too bad with NE winds Sat, East Sat night and East on Sun. Anywhere from 9-14 knots.
> 
> DON- I am watching it but doubt I will be able to make it.


I have been keeping tabs on reports and it still looks like a chance for a descent day! I will be on the beach unless lightning runs me off!! UGLY


----------



## Justin618

Ugly 1 said:


> I have been keeping tabs on reports and it still looks like a chance for a descent day! I will be on the beach unless lightning runs me off!! UGLY


Rain went from 60 with tstorms to 60% and no tstorms to now it's just 40%. I'm ready to go. A little rain never hurt nobody. Great fishing weather. Makes the fish more aggressive eaters


----------



## jcallaham

will black drum and sheephead carcasses work for shark bait?


----------



## gulfbreezetom

One of you shark experts needs to tell me where and how to get bait for Saturday night, please.


----------



## Ugly 1

gulfbreezetom said:


> One of you shark experts needs to tell me where and how to get bait for Saturday night, please.


Just about anything will work for sharks! I like fresh stingrays but the Bonita ,blues , Spanish macs , mullet or carcasses from fish market work great also. Broxsons in Navarre usually has Bonita. Justin even has a pug dog that he's offered for bait???? UGLY


----------



## Justin618

Ugly 1 said:


> Just about anything will work for sharks! I like fresh stingrays but the Bonita ,blues , Spanish macs , mullet or carcasses from fish market work great also. Broxsons in Navarre usually has Bonita. Justin even has a pug dog that he's offered for bait???? UGLY



Yes, benny is available for bait. He flops around and snorts so might attract sharks.

but, broxsons has bonito, try the docks for carcasses. 

I have some bait and hopefully the guy shows back up with some rays for me.

Also tightlines might have bonito and some cownose


----------



## gulfbreezetom

I saw some Bonita at Ono's and GBBT, will grab some tonight! May head to the pier after work and try to snag some cow rays.


----------



## Justin618

gulfbreezetom said:


> I saw some Bonita at Ono's and GBBT, will grab some tonight! May head to the pier after work and try to snag some cow rays.


Spanish work good too. Keep an eye out for people catching rays. If they do ask to have it.


----------



## Flguy32514

If anyone needs a last minute set up, the cash America pawn on mobile hwy has 5 or 6/0s and a 9/0 prices weren't to bad

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugly 1

Alright folks its Friday night and time to figure out who the hardcore fisherman are???? We plan on hitting the beach rain or shine tomorrow! If you think you will make it post up and we can get a count. If you have an easy up shelter please bring it! If you have plastic tables bring them please! UGLY


----------



## Flguy32514

I'll be there, gonna bring water & beer (gotta bribe the bait runners some how) and I have one plastic table I'll try to remember

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin618

Flguy32514 said:


> I'll be there, gonna bring water & beer (gotta bribe the bait runners some how) and I have one plastic table I'll try to remember
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Mountain Dew and Copenhagen pouches are the ticket for me lol.


----------



## Flguy32514

Justin618 said:


> Mountain Dew and Copenhagen pouches are the ticket for me lol.


I'll grab a case of Dew tonight lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin618

Flguy32514 said:


> I'll grab a case of Dew tonight lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


My man..... (in my best Denzel Washington voice) lol


----------



## Flguy32514

Hahaha I about spit my Dew out when I read that

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoganMan

Got my dip, and my smokes, ready to fish, rain, or shine!


----------



## Jason

Still planning on it!!! just not sure ifin it'll be just me or Logan too!!!


----------



## Justin618

Gotta get more dip, got my drinks, my bait, and reels are ready. Might bring the ol 9/0 too. Bringing main 2 and definitely my cobia jig rod. Gonna throw some..


----------



## Ugly 1

Everyone please make sure you bring plenty of weight!!! There has been a heavy current! A 4-6 oz weight will not hold a heavy bait in these conditions! 1-2 lb would not be to much. With a lot of rigs in the water we do not want to have problems from weights not holding! UGLY


----------



## Flguy32514

I'm gonna try to bring a handful of bricks in case anyone needs an extra not sure how many I have

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin618

Flguy32514 said:


> I'm gonna try to bring a handful of bricks in case anyone needs an extra not sure how many I have
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


I got plenty of bricks too


----------



## MoganMan

Might be heading out there tonight to do some pre-fishing, not sure yet.


----------



## Justin618

MoganMan said:


> Might be heading out there tonight to do some pre-fishing, not sure yet.


Pre-sharking? Might be good to throw some squid/shrimp for rays


----------



## Flguy32514

MoganMan said:


> Might be heading out there tonight to do some pre-fishing, not sure yet.


If you catch any good bait save me one or two lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin618

We should have plenty of bait.

I have 4 tunas and 3 rays as of now.


----------



## sharkwrangler

I'll be there probably later in the afternoon. I hope there is enough folks that come out to help eat some raw oyster's I'm bringing. As far as bait goes, I got 3 fresh rays ready to go!


----------



## Justin618

Whoever is bringing a yak bring some bait rods too if you want. I plan on hitting the water and tossing dome jigs etc and try to get some fresh bait. I know cobia are slowly moving in and the Spanish are out there thick


----------



## strongman

I'll be out there with the yak at about 0900 or so rain or shine! Got one bluefish but hopefully can get something else during the day. Bringing 5 lb ground beef for making burgers as long as someone's bringing a grill.


----------



## OfcRob

Loaded up and heading out there now, got a couple of stops to make along the way... should be there around 5:00


----------



## lowprofile

if ya'll need bait, I got plenty. officially Punked that skunk today. =)



in all seriousness. Good luck and have fun! stick to fiberglass if the lightning starts.


----------



## Justin618

lowprofile said:


> if ya'll need bait, I got plenty. officially Punked that skunk today. =)
> 
> 
> 
> in all seriousness. Good luck and have fun! stick to fiberglass if the lightning starts.



Wow.good stuff chris.


----------



## jmunoz

As of right now yall look good to go the big storm is moving east s.e. kinda and a the little stray cells above might get yall a lil wet but they won't last to long 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmunoz

Oops forgot the pic .









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin618

Just checked my radar and we look really good. Storm moved south a bit. Like jmunoz said, we might get small showers but the big storm is pretty south of us.

Time to slay


----------



## devinsdad

Damn.... Super jealous guys. I cant go because the wife has me on man-chores this weekend. If anyone needs a shark rod I will gladly loan one just so a part of me can be there.


----------



## Jason

Looking fer a text from Neal....


----------



## Justin618

Jason said:


> Looking fer a text from Neal....


I'll tell him to text ya


----------



## Jason

Got back from reunion.....fixing to load up and head out.....Anything needed??? Plan on bringing a yak too! I checked the beach cam and it didn't look too bad out there....


----------



## BananaTom

I am in Warrington, Thunder and Rain here, 

I was wondering if the sharkers were out there.


----------



## Flguy32514

Just talked to Don he's heading home said the beach turned to crap, I'm turning around myself

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugly 1

Jason said:


> Got back from reunion.....fixing to load up and head out.....Anything needed??? Plan on bringing a yak too! I checked the beach cam and it didn't look too bad out there....


Don't waste your gas Jason!!! We showed up and it was not looking bad at all, and then it slowly started getting crappy out! By the time we had flipped a couple yaks and got our bait in the water it started pouring and a quick radar check confirmed that it was time to go back home!!! Thanks to all that showed up even if it was crappy out! We will schedule another day soon. UGLY


----------



## Jason

Ugly 1 said:


> Don't waste your gas Jason!!! We showed up and it was not looking bad at all, and then it slowly started getting crappy out! By the time we had flipped a couple yaks and got our bait in the water it started pouring and a quick radar check confirmed that it was time to go back home!!! Thanks to all that showed up even if it was crappy out! We will schedule another day soon. UGLY


I was about to walk out and load up and got a message from Neal to cancel due to an hour and a half I'd have ta drive and said the weather turned to crap so i am now at a BDAYparty....


----------



## OfcRob

Hey, I forgot some gear behind on the beach, did anyone happen to grab it along with my chair.... please give me a call


----------



## sharkwrangler

I was on my way out there with about 20 lbs of boiled crawfish. I guess I won't go hungry this week.


----------

